# Anodizing, how to @ home?



## Stagger2 (Sep 8, 2002)

I remember an article awhile back about anodizing at home, but don't remember the specifics. I know that it had to do with amonia and a 6 volt battery, and that this would make a blueish to purple tint. Has anyone else tried this and with what results? 

Chad O


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i haven't tried it but if i was u i would search the net for some help :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Big Jim posted it in "ASK BIG JIM ABOUT MOTORS," beginning on 06-25-2002, I kept a copy of the pages it was on, but I can't locate the thread in the archives.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.warpig.com/paintball/technical/anodize.shtml

I have used this method before. It works but you don't really get the bright colors that we are used to seeing. Yellow works the best with this method, it comes out bright & shiny. Blue & red come out pretty dark & a little dull. I never tried mixing dye's to get the colors I wanted but if you have some extra parts it is worth a try.


__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## Stagger2 (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks Brent, that is most helpful. Just might have to try that. It's a little more involed then I thought but might be worth the effort.


Chad


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Glad to help. The Nitric Acid is not really needed, you can use motor spray to clean your parts & it works well. just be sure that you rinse them good with destilled water before placing them in the solution. I don't know what kind of reaction (if any) the motor spray could have on the solution. You are using a pretty strong chemical in the solution & you can never be to safe. Also make sure that you do it in a very open area because the fumes are mega strong & can be very harmful. I did it in my driveway away from everything, this way if I had a spill or worse, an explosion of any kind, I wouldn't have to worry about damaging anything.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm looking for some information about Shiny Anodizing. Does anyone know anyone in FLorida or anywhere that I can contact?


----------



## bullmastiff (Oct 13, 2004)

Here is a guy that sells home kits for doing your own anodizing if you want. Plus he sells a book that explains everything including the process and tips and tricks.

http://www.focuser.com/atm/anodize/anodize99.html 

Hope that helps.


Bryan


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

thats pretty cool


----------



## bullmastiff (Oct 13, 2004)

yeah the guy's got a pretty good little business setting people up with small to medium anodizing business. Just imagine when you get a little better at it what you could do for your buddies. $$$$$$$$$$$$$

There's big money lately in doing it to certain gun components to help against rust on them.


Bryan


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Try these. 

http://mrtitanium.com/anodizer.html
http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/anodizedye.htm


----------

